# Android Open Kang Project vs. Android Revolution HD



## johnny (Jan 11, 2012)

OK I know its my personal preference to choose between roms, but i also want to know yours. I like arhd cause other stability and stock feel, but aokp is also great since I get much more control of my phone, with that said sometimes , this 'control' can lead to stability issues with the rom. So what do you think is better overall?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pume (Jan 4, 2012)

johnny said:


> I like arhd cause other stability and stock feel,


Why to mod / install custom ROMs if you like the stock feel?


----------



## GeekMcLeod (Jan 10, 2012)

Pume said:


> Why to mod / install custom ROMs if you like the stock feel?


I would assume it's because he likes some of the functions that custom roms bring. But still having it feel like stock.

I prefer AOKP, but I also didn't use ArHD too much. Used it for a couple days, switched to CND now I'm using AOKP and absolutely love it.


----------



## dwd3885 (Jan 4, 2012)

i've only used stock and AOKP. What does HD have that AOKP doesn't?


----------



## jameslfc5 (Jan 5, 2012)

dwd3885 said:


> i've only used stock and AOKP. What does HD have that AOKP doesn't?


Nothing









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jhericurls (Dec 28, 2011)

No contest, its night and day. AOKP is on 4.0.3 so is faster than ArHD straight out of the box. Together with the better custom 4.0.3 Kernels. 

AOKP isn't that customised, only really difference is the toggle and powersaving features. But these are beneficial additions.


----------



## aly19 (Jan 14, 2012)

jhericurls said:


> No contest, its night and day. AOKP is on 4.0.3 so is faster than ArHD straight out of the box. Together with the better custom 4.0.3 Kernels.
> 
> AOKP isn't that customised, only really difference is the toggle and powersaving features. But these are beneficial additions.


What he said, you can do much more with AOKP, one of my favorite features is being able to customize up to 8 shortcuts on the lockscreen


----------



## Big-A-Rob (Dec 22, 2011)

AOKP by far. The rom control options are awesome and the team is very active in developing more features. Very stable as well. I used ARHD for a while but have stuck with AOKP ever since I tried it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## krunalthacker (Jan 21, 2012)

AOKP Hands Down . Used ARHD for a while and flashed back to AOKP . The only thing i didnt like about AOKP is the Pink Boot Animation


----------



## cozzeck (Jan 7, 2012)

AOKP is hands down the best ROM of all time. I might not flash to official cm7 when It comes out if these updates continue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sonnydroid (Dec 20, 2011)

krunalthacker said:


> AOKP Hands Down . Used ARHD for a while and flashed back to AOKP . The only thing i didnt like about AOKP is the Pink Boot Animation


You can always change the boot animation. But yea, AOKP all the way. I've tried ARHD, GummyNex, RootzBoat, AXI0M, and CNA... but AOKP is still my favorite, hands down!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny (Jan 11, 2012)

So what didn't you like about ARHD? Because i'm thinking about using AOKP but I'm not sure if it will be better than cm9, battery wise.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## omid_freesky (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you kidding me? AOKP is by far hands down (even hands up) is the best android os ever ever ever
Customization is all over the place (lockscreen - battery - toggles - EVERYWHERE ) and still stable. (You don't like too much "control" just leave it as it is)
Best part is ..... well .... everything


----------



## wyild1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Also a +1 for AOKP. Love it and Franciscos' kernel.....super awesome. Great..great battery life and love the stock feel of AOKP.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## leukocyte259 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was on ARHD for a while until i recently switched to AOKP with faux123's kernel. I think ARHD is limited in that is based on a 4.0.2 image so it isnt exactly a fair comparison. As far as 4.0.2 is concerned ARHD is the best option. There's a big jump in performance and battery from the stock 4.0.2 my phone came with.

However AOKP has been a better experience overall. I find navigating the menus to be a smoother experience and the built in ROM customizations are so useful I can't go back. Battery life on the faux's kernel seems pretty good so far - I've gotten 12 hours today with light (checking email, twitter) use, Wi-Fi on and normal syncing - battery at 75%.


----------



## KonceptB (Jan 24, 2012)

I installed AOKP about a week ago and I am running the nightlies. Amazing features and great stability. It's updated frequently as well.

I also flashed the franco kernel today and it made it that much better.


----------



## Genesis206 (Dec 15, 2011)

AOKP for me too. Revolution rebooted on me within an hour. Never went back.

Plus the weather and notification toggles are better than any other rom, and still looks stock enough where my customers and coworkers (work for tmobile) have no clue that it's rooted.

Love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ikevin (Aug 28, 2011)

krunalthacker said:


> AOKP Hands Down . Used ARHD for a while and flashed back to AOKP . The only thing i didnt like about AOKP is the Pink Boot Animation


Me too, how to go back to the default boot animation?


----------



## inffy (Nov 12, 2011)

ikevin said:


> Me too, how to go back to the default boot animation?


You can disable it from Rom Control, or remove the bootanimation.zip from /data/media


----------



## oraclepilot (Apr 16, 2012)

Honestly I like AOKP but I'm getting stuck in battery management. With ARHD duration is more than 24hrs sometime, with AOKP no more than 9hrs ... using the phone of course in the same way!

Should I try a different kernel?

Ste


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned. 
Guys keep the trash talk off of RootzWiki.


----------



## oilerseberle14 (May 11, 2012)

Liquid pwns both if them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

No rom is better then another rom. Its all personal opinion and how your phone reacts to it.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

AOKP is by far the most feature complete rom out right now IMO. It's becoming the next cm. But here is where the biggest difference is between ARHD and AOKP....AOKP is compiled from source. ARHD is a hack job (a leak that has been decompiled, hacked and recompiled) and it's based off of an older version of 4.0.4. I personally will not flash a hack and slash rom on a nexus. This type of development is necessary for skinned phones, but this is a nexus which means we can compile builds directly from source. It is clearly a superior way to create roms. It I can't build it myself, chances are I won't flash it.

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

I have tried just about every Rom that's available for my nexus. I just keep coming back to AOKP. the customization with it is amazing.I can do just about anything to this thing to make it the way I like. I'm a crack flasher just to keep busy. So imo TEAM KANG is the way to go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

johnny said:


> So what didn't you like about ARHD?


I started flashing Mike1986's ARHD from back when I had my HTC Sensation 4G, and he deserves credit for providing the ROM mod to a variety of different cellphones, but .... ARHD just DOES NOT offer nearly as many user-selectable features when compared to many other ROMs. For me (and I have flashed, tried-out, and compared just about every ROM mod that's available for my device), it is definitely the "Black Ice" ROM: Nice feel and touch .... all kinds of personalization options .... looks great .... no significant battery drain .... apps run without problems. Thus: What's not to like?!? (I am currently running "Black Ice 35" on my Galaxy Nexus Prime / i9250 GSM.) ---> For me, there's no comparison between this and ARHD: It's "Black Ice", hands-down!


----------

